# Some nice finds from yesterday's dig! Dug my oldest fruit jar!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 17, 2020)

I went out exploring and found a new spot near an old family cemetery. I decided to dig for a couple hours and I came up with these.. I think it is definitely worth going back to. There are multiple dumps spanning from the 1880s-1950s.




From Left to Right: Honey Amber bottle w/ stopper, The Tracy Co. New London, Conn, Mason's Improved, and a Gray's Syrup of Red Spruce Gum. 
I also found a 1947 CT licence plate in great condition!

Thanks for reading,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 17, 2020)

Cool stuff


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 17, 2020)

looks to be the original enclosure on that Mason improved that jar might be with worth some money. I'll redbook it soon as I get home. Don't see many of them jars. Nice finds


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 17, 2020)

I would definitely keep digging there.go deeper.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 17, 2020)

Think this is it rb-1700.to bad it isnt AMBER huh.still a nice jar I would definitely stop an check it out if I was walking throu flea market. I don't have one and don't hardly ever see them around here where I'm from.congrats on first jar keep it.dug up jars are the best jars.that jar is pre-1900s. Over 120yrs old.Imagine the last person to touch it before you.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 17, 2020)

Does  glass insert have the same date as on the bottom of the jar if so it's a matching enclosure. Very rarely do you find original enclosures with jars. Meaning that it was probably thrown away long long time ago before some other lid got put on it. Very rarely do dig them in good condition with a matching lid. Keep digging there might be a whole bunch of those,maybe an AMBER one.lol


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 17, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Does  glass insert have the same date as on the bottom of the jar if so it's a matching enclosure. Very rarely do you find original enclosures with jars. Meaning that it was probably thrown away long long time ago before some other lid got put on it. Very rarely do dig them in good condition with a matching lid. Keep digging there might be a whole bunch of those,maybe an AMBER one.lol


I don't think that the lid matches, but the band does. I'll have to keep my eye out for the matching one!


----------



## GritsGal (Jul 22, 2020)

I have several mason and ball jars with the metal lids. They are my favorite. Found them over 24 years ago. Enjoy, I think they are interesting.


----------



## dario (Jul 22, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I went out exploring and found a new spot near an old family cemetery. I decided to dig for a couple hours and I came up with these.. I think it is definitely worth going back to. There are multiple dumps spanning from the 1880s-1950s.
> View attachment 209911
> From Left to Right: Honey Amber bottle w/ stopper, The Tracy Co. New London, Conn, Mason's Improved, and a Gray's Syrup of Red Spruce Gum.
> I also found a 1947 CT licence plate in great condition!
> ...


Nice!  CONGRATS!


----------

